# will a higher r-value equate to more sound proofing



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

I have just added a home theater to the basement, which is located under the living room of the first floor. Before finishing the ceiling with drywall i would like to add a layer of sound proofing to the ceiling by the means of fiberglass insulation. My question is if i use as higher r-value, with that equat to more sound proofing.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Will it help? Yes, will it make a big differance no.
There's better ways to do it.
Really need to add dencity to absorb the sound.
Isolation channels (Z shaped strips or metal) seperating two layers of special sound board drywall would work better.
If you Google "sound proofing ceiling" there's lots of great info explaining the science behind how to do it.


----------

